
Google chief wrote about 'terrifying' surveillance months before NSA leaks - Libertatea
http://blog.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2013/06/11/google_chief_eric_schmidt_wrote_about_terrifying_surveillance_months_before_nsa_leaks
======
gonzo
"You have zero privacy anyway. Get over it."

\-- Scott McNealy: Eric Schmidt's old boss.

------
vanattab
Can someone post the link with out the popup bullshit.

~~~
xtrumanx
Execute the following in the console:

    
    
        $("#TB_window, #TB_overlay").remove()
    

or alternatively, if you are using Google Chrome, paste the following into the
address bar:

    
    
       javascript: $("#TB_window, #TB_overlay").remove()
    

and hit enter.

P.S. if you copy-paste the latter bit of code into the address bar in Google
Chrome, "javascript: " will be removed so you'll have to type that bit in
manually.

